# Gear movement in drivetrain



## johnbos (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a micro train FT diesel which chatters at any speed and has a high frequency noise (squeal) at high speed.
I took the diesel apart and their is a plastic hex gear that attaches the worm gear axel to the motor. This hex gear is loose and moves. Is their a way to prevent the gear from moving.
Micro trains does not sell a replacement drive shaft.

Any help would be appreciated.

John


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

You may try epoxy or ca glue, make sure both pieces are free of oil and grease before gluing, this may help. Good luck


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Steadying gear*



johnbos said:


> I have a micro train FT diesel which chatters at any speed and has a high frequency noise (squeal) at high speed.
> I took the diesel apart and their is a plastic hex gear that attaches the worm gear axel to the motor. This hex gear is loose and moves. Is their a way to prevent the gear from moving.
> Micro trains does not sell a replacement drive shaft.
> 
> ...


John;

I second viperjim's recommendation to use CA(super glue) on a shaft and gear cleaned with alcohol before gluing, to remove any oil. Another thing you could do would be to use heat shrink tubing around the shaft, then push the gear on over it. Often the gears in locomotives are made of Delrin engineering plastic and no glue sticks to it. You might also want to put some brass tubing spacers that are just a little larger in diameter than the hole in the gear. Slide them onto both ends of the shaft. They should be cut to length to prevent sideways motion of the gear.
Alternatively, if you can find brass tubing, brass rod, or music wire that is just the right size; (seems like it never is but it's worth trying) you could make a new shaft that was a tight press-fit through the gear hole. Then the shaft would turn with the gear, if that's what you want. Brass tube, rod and music wire are sold at hobby shops or www.walthers.com .

Good luck; :smilie_daumenpos:

Traction Fan


----------



## johnbos (Apr 11, 2016)

*Gear slippage*

How about Lazar epoxy As seen on TV.
Apply then expose to UV light.
Bonds all material known to man per their commercial 

Will pick some up at Boscov`s for 9.95 
I will test it out first.

John


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I use Loctite retaining compound either 620 or 680 depending on the strength needed and if I want to remove the part later. It works 1000 times better than CA(super glue). The 680 holds plastic gears onto metal axles so well that to remove it later you need some type of puller.


----------



## johnbos (Apr 11, 2016)

*Loctite*

How much time do you have before it sets.
Do you put it in the gear opening and then slide it on the axel.

Thanks 

John


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I clean both parts to make sure there isn't any oil left. Move the gear over and use a tooth pick to place a very small amount on the axle. Move the gear back, it takes about 10 minutes to setup, I like to wait a couple of hours before putting a lot of stress on the part. If the axle is real smooth and shiny you might want to rough it up a bit first. McMaster-Car sells small sample tubes for a few dollars.


----------



## johnbos (Apr 11, 2016)

*locktite*

I did not know their were so many types of Loctite.
Your method seems to be the best.
I will give it a try

Thank you

John


----------

